
Ask HN: How important is mobile (for a desktop orientated) web app? - osel
We recently made our app public following a private beta period.  It is primarily targeted at desktop users (where it works fine, with a few quirks we are working on); however hits and new trials are predominantly from mobile.<p>We could work on improving the mobile experience, but we have limited resources and desktop is where our current users are.  Thus we are undecided which is more important, the initial mobile experience or the full desktop use?
======
ebcode
As a web developer, I would urge you to focus your efforts on the mobile
experience. On any given day, more smartphones and tablets are purchased than
laptops or desktop PCs. The trend is more and more towards mobile -- soon it
will make up 50% of all web users in the US, and in the the eastern hemisphere
mobile is already the majority. It's a web app; the web is increasingly
mobile; therefore you need mobile users. Don't wait!

~~~
osel
Thank you, we seem to be coming to the same conclusion.

